# hello haunters from Chicago burbs



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Ive been a basic yard haunter for several years and started to kick it up a notch last year. In late winter I found myself digging though my props and next thing you know Im building Halloween props in the spring. Most folks think I'm nuts or roll their eyes at me... so I joined this forum to bounce ideas of like minded folks.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, disco


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I think we're all familiar with the rolling eyes!!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Around here starting in the Spring is getting a late start.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HEY There and Welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome, we want you to know that building props in the spring is quite normal around these parts. Your not alone!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt forum!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome! it sounds like we are pretty close. I'm in the western 'burbs as well. There are a number of us in the Chicagoland area whom build all year long.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Slanks said:


> Welcome! it sounds like we are pretty close. I'm in the western 'burbs as well. There are a number of us in the Chicagoland area whom build all year long.


I live in North Aurora and work in Wheaton.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

discozombie said:


> I live in North Aurora and work in Wheaton.


@DiscoZombie - I'm almost the exact opposite. I work in Aurora and Live in Carol Stream.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!


----------

